# diy bonterra or beesource plans?



## Dave A.

I think he'd like the plans. I sure do.


----------



## Ambassador

I purchased the Bonterra plans and they are top notch. Great drawings with clear directions. Bonterra hives are what I would call "furniture quality" and are designed to look great in your home. Most of the other plans available for free on the net don't have the finish and polish.


----------



## Michael Bush

The Beesource plan has two major flaws, in my opinion. The way the glass slides in a groove makes it almost impossible to open once it's been thoroughly propolized and the space between the glass should be between 1 3/4" and 1 7/8". It shows 1 5/8". 1 5/8" works only if the bees are drawing the comb in the observation hive. When you need to borrow a comb from an existing hive, it's just too narrow. if you put a frame in and the bees can't get between the glass and the comb, the wax moths and small hive beetles will take advantage. i have not seen the Bonterra plans so I have no opinion on them.

I keep meaning to do some simple plans (not fancy cabinet work) for one, and maybe I'll get to that sometime soon.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Thanks everyone. Bonterra it is.


----------



## zookeeper

I made an ob hive from plans off of Honey Run Apiaries' web site. I cut it down to five medium frames though, instead of the eight in his plans. It's pretty easy....I had most of the scrap wood laying around already. http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/beekeeping/plans/ Have fun!


----------



## Michael Bush

>I made an ob hive from plans off of Honey Run Apiaries' web site...

I agree I would have cut it down as well. Eight would be too awkward for me to haul outside. Five is nice. Four is about minimum and that's what most of mine are. The distance between the glass is perfect. I don't get from the plans what holds the glass though. And the photos seem to be missing on that page, so I can't judge very well from them. Is it grooved for the glass like the Beesource one?


----------



## zookeeper

If I could do it again, I would cut it down to four. Five is just a little too heavy, because we have it hung up high so the pets can't bump into it.

As far as the window, yes the boards are grooved for the glass. Page 5 of the plans show an end view of the side rails, but maybe those are the photos you weren't able to see? I used 3/16" glass instead of the 1/8" called for in the plans (again, pets!) but the rest is the same. If I were to do it again though, I'd do away with the center rail. On a four or five frame hive, it's not really a support--it's more of an obstruction.


----------

